
Virgin's Hyperloop to connect Heathrow and Gatwick instead of 3rd runway - dmmalam
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-42730916
======
taspeotis

        Virgin's Hyperloop to connect Heathrow and Gatwick instead of 3rd runway (bbc.co.uk)
        1 point by dmmalam 21 minutes ago | cached | flag | hide | past | web | favorite | discuss
    

Actual title: Virgin's Hyperloop: Future or fantasy?

Excerpt from article: It is the job of the chief executive Rob Lloyd to sell
the Hyperloop to the commercial and government partners who will make it a
reality ... "[y]ou could build a Hyperloop between Gatwick and Heathrow..."

HN Guidelines [1]: "Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is
misleading or linkbait."

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

